# Fusee Verge Confirmation.



## GrizzlyBear (May 23, 2017)

Hi all, this is my first post. I have a very keen interested in fusee watches and have been researching them and trying to learn more about them so I am able to start having a play and taking some apart.

I've just picked up this watch, described as a verge. The movement is made by Reid and Son Newcastle on Tyne.

The case is dated at 1828.

My question is can anyone help me in confirming it is a 'verge' opposed to just a 'fusee'? I'm sorry if it's such a silly question I'm just getting into these things! The only pictures I have are from the seller, so is there anyway of telling without taking it apart?

And when I take it apart what will tell me it's a verge or not? I can provide more detail pictures when the watch turns up.

Pictures attached, hope that all makes sense. Thanks all.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Have a looksee.

https://vergefusee.com/watches-and-movements-by-century/18th-century/

Rob....


----------



## GrizzlyBear (May 23, 2017)

Robden said:


> Have a looksee.
> https://vergefusee.com/watches-and-movements-by-century/18th-century/
> Rob....


Wow thanks for that Rob, I'll have a good read!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

http://www.silvercollection.it/ENGLAREID&SONS.html

regards enrico


----------



## GrizzlyBear (May 23, 2017)

eri231 said:


> http://www.silvercollection.it/ENGLAREID&SONS.html
> regards enrico


Thank you enrico

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

The term "Fusee" refers to the power supply. in that it evens out the pressure on the gear train form the mainspring. From fully wound to run down. The term "Verge" refers to the type of Escapement. Your watch is a Fusee/verge. The Contrate wheel can be clearly seen in your picture.


----------

